# Morritt's Grand vs. Morritt's Tortuga



## Betty (May 4, 2006)

Which of these is the nicer as far as unit size/layout and swimming pools/ocean view?  Is the bedroom in the one bed unit at The Grand larger than the one in the 2 bed unit?  I know that you can sometimes end up with a smaller master bedroom in a 2-bed unit.  Are all the units at the Tortuga townhouse style?

Thanks to all who have been there and can answer my questions.

Betty


----------



## caribbeansun (May 4, 2006)

The Grand is better


----------



## KristinB (May 4, 2006)

We just got back from 3 weeks at the Grand (we had a 1 BR unit).  Given that all of the Grand units are oceanfront, I'd go for the Grand just for that reason alone.  Additionally, it's my understanding that the Grand units are better equipped (with dishwashers and hairdryers, and in the case of the 2 BR units, washers and dryers).

As to the question about the bedrooms in the Grand -- the 1 BR is not very large, and has no view (faces the parking lot).  I haven't seen the MBR in the 2 BR, but it has a patio or balcony and is on the oceanfront side, and has its own bath.  So if I had a choice, I'd go for the 2 BR.


----------



## Htoo0 (May 4, 2006)

If you're just visiting then currently I would agree the Grand is probably best but Tortuga has many upgrades since Ivan. If you're looking to purchase then the new Tortuga 'seaside' will be oceanfront and probably on par with the Grand.  However, there are things you should probably know before making a purchase.


----------



## caribbean (May 4, 2006)

Take The Grand !!!! Enough Said.


----------

